# Taking direct TV to the hunting camp



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

I just switched over to direct TV about a week ago. I've never had any type of satellite TV prior to this so I'm in need of some help.

I understand that it's possible to watch my direct TV at the camp the 4 or 5 times a year that I am out there.

The camp is about 120 miles north of location where permanent directtv is.
I have slimline 3 SWM dish according to the settings on box. 
I have the genie DVR system, but I also have a h25 HD box. 

I'm thinking the dish I need to order is the AU9-SL3-SWM. Is this correct ?

Also I'm thinking that I need a power inserter 21volt? Is this also correct ? If so I'm wondering why because my dish at the house does not have this. 

Before I pull the trigger on what dish I need to order how can I be certain I have the right one because I see there are more then one type of slim 3 available. 

Appreciate any and all help. Thanks in advance


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

DTVnewB said:


> I just switched over to direct TV about a week ago. I've never had any type of satellite TV prior to this so I'm in need of some help.
> 
> I understand that it's possible to watch my direct TV at the camp the 4 or 5 times a year that I am out there.
> 
> ...


That's the correct dish. You do need a power inserter and you do have one at the house, you just haven't found it yet!! You should take the H25 to the camp...


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok I appreciate the quick response. 
Yes, that was my plan. I've never had to find a satellite before so I'm wondering what would be the best way to go about doing this? I hear there are apps to help with this. There are other camps out there with direct so I will know the general vicinity to point it. Will this alone be enough to start moving the dish in small increments using the signal meter that shows up on TV? 

Also there is more then one coaxel hook up in the dish on my roof, does it matter which one I use ?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

An SWM LNB (Dish) has only one output connector.

Be advised that (1) you may or may not get your local stations at the camp location. They are provided on spot beams which are geographically limited in their coverage. Also (2) you are only permitted service at one location at a time, so if someone will still be using service at your home while you are at camp, that is a violation of the terms of service.


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok sounds good. We're talking like 3 or 4 times out of the year id be using it. So the handful of times I am my girlfriend may be at home and there is a chance she may have the tv on. Do you think they'd stop my service for only a few times a year? 

So about locating this dish... Will the instructions for mounting he dish be pretty straightforward or will I need additional tools to help me locate such as aftermarket signal meters or the iPhone apps?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

DTVnewB said:


> Ok sounds good. We're talking like 3 or 4 times out of the year id be using it. So the handful of times I am my girlfriend may be at home and there is a chance she may have the tv on. Do you think they'd stop my service for only a few times a year?
> 
> So about locating this dish... Will the instructions for mounting he dish be pretty straightforward or will I need additional tools to help me locate such as aftermarket signal meters or the iPhone apps?


Talking frustration and correct installation it might be wiser to find a local installer and pay to have it done correctly in a couple of hours.


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

The camp is in the middle of nowhere. I'm talking 45 minutes from a gas station so I'm not sure I would have any luck with a local installer. I don't think calling directtv would be very wise because then they would know what I was doing. 

I'm pretty tech savvy but with this I have zero experience. Is it really that difficult to get the signal? 

My plan was to set it all up at the house, make sure I'm able to get a signal then head up to the camp with everything already put together and give it a shot.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

I do the same thing when I travel in my RV. You'll need a good meter (the simple ones do not work as well with HD and SWM). I've found the Tracker LIght to be easy to use and reliable. I bought mine through eBay, but it may not be as available now. Sat Pro has it. http://www.satpro.tv/Tracker-Light-Satellite-Signal-Meter.aspx

You'll also want a tripod and mast, assuming you're not permanently mounting it on a cabin roof. While there are many less expensive tripods, I found the TV4RV model to be exceptional. It really speeds up the location of the satellites for me. http://www.tv4rv.com/sunshop/


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Absolutely set it up and practice at home. Get it up and working, peak your signals, tear it down and try again. When you can do it without problems, time to head to the boonies.


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, my plan was to permanently mount it on a 6x6 post in the ground. I appreciate all the info and I did look into the meter. I'd hate to have to pay $180 bucks for something I'll probably only use one time. Is it possible there is a less expensive way to find the signal. I downloaded an app which will likely be of no help because I barely get service out there. But how about the signal meter on the box itself will that help? There will be other dishes out there so I will be able to get a general direction or will that be equivalent to the needle in the haystack?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

DTVnewB said:


> Yes, my plan was to permanently mount it on a 6x6 post in the ground. I appreciate all the info and I did look into the meter. I'd hate to have to pay $180 bucks for something I'll probably only use one time. Is it possible there is a less expensive way to find the signal. I downloaded an app which will likely be of no help because I barely get service out there. But how about the signal meter on the box itself will that help? There will be other dishes out there so I will be able to get a general direction or will that be equivalent to the needle in the haystack?


Yes, looking at a dish on your neighbors property will be liked looking for the needle in the haystack. I don't believe the phone apps need a signal....just GPS, which you should be able to receive. If so, the phone apps will get closer than looking at how your neighbor's is set up.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Using the signal meters in the receiver is difficult, but not impossible. Since you're only mounting it once, it would be worth trying. For me, the meter (slightly cheaper) was worth it because I need to set the dish frequently. The difficulty with the receiver's meters are they do not respond immediately. You need to move the dish in very small increments and wait for the signal to be processed. With the external meters there is a tone and bar graph immediately as you sweep the sky in the region of the satellite. However, for a one time setup, I'd try the receiver's meters first. You can use the settings portion of the receiver's menu to determine elevation, azimuth and skew before you leave home. In fact, your camp is close enough that there is going to be little difference between your home and camp settings.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got a portable setup for hunting trips also. Used half dozen times when I draw a deer or elk archery tag. Purchased a portable setup on Amazon and took my HR24-500. Just make sure you do a trial run at home before you go. I was under same spot beam for local networks but dish settings were slightly different (120 miles away) so do homework before you go approx settings needed at new location. Getting pole vertical is key for easy alignment or you will struggle finding all satellites. 
Unit I have is here....https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005110PXA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have a good compass and a good level. When you install your post (I would recommend a pipe rather than a wood post), make sure it is plumb vertically, absolutely straight up and down. Use a phone app to check the location for the post to make sure you have clear line of sight to the satellites before setting the post. Put the post in cement, once installed you want to be certain it does not move, at all.

120 miles north of your current location will mean slightly less elevation on the dish. Take a very close look at the elevation settings on your current dish and compare those to what the system says your elevation should be. Then determine the elevation for your new location, and carefully set the new dish to that elevation. If your new location is east or west of your current location, then adjust the azimuth accordingly. The tilt setting should be the same.

Being able to use the compass properly will help you. If you know how to use a compass, great. If not, practice that a little also (and keep it away from metal - including the dish - when using it). Getting the right aim (azimuth) to start with will greatly aid in your initial alignment.

The biggest problem with using a receiver rather than a meter is finding any signal at all to start with. That part is much easier with a meter. Worst case is you don't get it aligned initially and have to get a meter for a second try at a later time. But if you master adjusting your azimuth and elevation in advance, that can greatly improve your chances of getting it working on the first try.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DTVnewB said:


> Also I'm thinking that I need a power inserter 21volt? Is this also correct ? If so I'm wondering why because my dish at the house does not have this.
> 
> Appreciate any and all help. Thanks in advance


a SWM system needs an external power inserter. But if you have an HR54 (or H44) you would not need an external PI because the HR54 (H44) has one built in.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

If you're mounting on a piece of pipe its 2" OD but actually 1.9" when measured. Check this thread out gives other ideas. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/93440-pole-mounting-the-slimline-dish/

Just get a cheap inline satellite meter they only run $5-$15 its all I've ever used and have mine dead on at home. I've always done my own installs. It will lock on all satellites Dish and Direct but if post is plumb vertically you will lock on in no time.


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

The app I'm using is Satellite. However; with this app it shows over 400 satellites and about 5 or 6 different for directtv satellites ( don't quote me on that number) but when I go to the website and type in the zipcode at home vs the zipcode at the camp the number are just slightly different. SOO my question is why would I need to change settings and how would I go about doing this. The second questions is how do I know what directtv satellite I need to lock onto because on this app they are all very close to each other.

I'm going to look into the cheap online meters and will go ahead and order one. The setup I was going to get is this one

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=AU9-SL3-SWM-B&d=DIRECTV-3-LNB-KaKu-Slim-Line-Dish-Antenna--SWM-LNB-(AU9SL3SWMB)&c=DIRECTV%20Dishes&sku=

This looks like it will have everything that I need except the the coaxel wire and the signal meter. The reason I was suggesting mounting onto a post is because the roof over the camper is supported 6x6 post so they're already cemented in the ground and aren't going anywhere. Is there a different mount that I need when mounting to a 6x6 post or will the J mount suffice?

If this setup will work I plan on ordering today and trying it out at the house and I will post updates once I get the package and start trying it out.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like you now have all the bases covered, so happy camping and happy TV!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mouthing to a wooden post is not a good idea as you won't be able to install the monopoles (braces) that are supposed to be installed with a J mount (mast). When mounting a dish on a pole is best to use a fence post that does not require the braces. 

To align the dish you need to lock on the 101, 103 and 99 satellites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

So would the setup I listed work? Or should I just buy one of the tailgate packages I see offered online that have the tripod, meter and everything else included ?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I've had great luck with wooden posts over the years.

Allows for considerable height-gain off the ground, re-leveling if needed, and the latest setup has stood-up to *three* one hundred-year storms (60mph sustained 100mph gust wind) within the last five years, without so much as needing a re-tweak! (No braces needed, vertically mounted on the side of post.)

I should add though that there's more post underground, heavy treated wood (anchored with plenty of concrete) than above the ground. Initially setup before SWiM, there were two SL5 and one older phase III attached to the same post at the same time. (It was quite the tree at one time.) Now just one SL5 and probably overkill.

I would agree with using a fence pole for a "cleaner" look if I didn't need the height. But important that it's perfectly plumb!


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=AU9-SL3-SWM-B&d=DIRECTV-3-LNB-KaKu-Slim-Line-Dish-Antenna--SWM-LNB-(AU9SL3SWMB)&c=DIRECTV%20Dishes&sku=

I appreciate all the feed back. My last question for now...

Is this a good setup to buy ?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

DTVnewB said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=AU9-SL3-SWM-B&d=DIRECTV-3-LNB-KaKu-Slim-Line-Dish-Antenna--SWM-LNB-(AU9SL3SWMB)&c=DIRECTV%20Dishes&sku=
> 
> I appreciate all the feed back. My last question for now...
> 
> Is this a good setup to buy ?


I should think that would work. It looks from that link that the power supply is included, but not pictured.

If you're still considering mounting to the existing post you'll definitely have to survey its location well enough to make sure you have a clear line of sight to the correct portion of the sky. Otherwise consider another setup and/or location on the property. (There may even be instructions included on how to conduct the site survey, or that info should be available looking it up online.)

Although my wooden mounting post setups have always been free-standing (for location and orientation reasons) I can't think of any structural reasons -- other than sightline or possible off-angle issues -- that you couldn't mount to the canopy support post.

I've no personal experience with _any_ SWiM LNB (mine have all been "legacy") so I'm not sure about using an inexpensive meter to align the dish. There may be more info about that elsewhere on this site.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

DTVnewB said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=AU9-SL3-SWM-B&d=DIRECTV-3-LNB-KaKu-Slim-Line-Dish-Antenna--SWM-LNB-(AU9SL3SWMB)&c=DIRECTV%20Dishes&sku=
> 
> I appreciate all the feed back. My last question for now...
> 
> Is this a good setup to buy ?


I prefer the portable setup I linked with tripod unless you are doing permanent mount. Permanent mount I would duplicate home equipment so home receiver is plug & play without setting up receiver with different LNB or dish.
The only permanent mount I would do is on galvanized pole 2" actual 1.9" O.D. pole using post hole digger, couple gallons of water and 1/4 bag of ready mix.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

camo said:


> I prefer the portable setup I linked with tripod unless you are doing permanent mount. Permanent mount I would duplicate home equipment so home receiver is plug & play without setting up receiver with different LNB or dish.
> The only permanent mount I would do is on galvanized pole 2" actual 1.9" O.D. pole using post hole digger, couple gallons of water and 1/4 bag of ready mix.


Curious how high above ground level can one reasonably mount on a galvanized pole before needing stakes and guy wires (or strapping to another structure)?

I know that there is a lot that depends on any particular location and how much work a person wants to put into it. As I've said, if height wasn't an issue for me (and it usually always is) I really do like the idea of the much simpler (and quicker) galvanized pole method.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Curious how high above ground level can one reasonably mount on a galvanized pole before needing stakes and guy wires (or strapping to another structure)?


Back in the old 18" nearly-round dish days, we took our DTV with us in our 5th wheel trailer. We just used a roof mount tripod with about a 4' pipe section as a mast to support the dish. We'd either just place cement blocks on the tripod feet for transient sites or use tent stakes on the feet for longer stays. We never had any trouble with dish stability.

We were real glad to have this setup one summer when we worked in Yellowstone N.P. The area was so remote the only radio station we could get was one of those low power park information repeating loop recordings, and local tv was out of the question. DTV was our only connection with the rest of the world.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I've had great luck with wooden posts over the years.
> 
> Allows for considerable height-gain off the ground, re-leveling if needed, and the latest setup has stood-up to *three* one hundred-year storms (60mph sustained 100mph gust wind) within the last five years, without so much as needing a re-tweak! (No braces needed, vertically mounted on the side of post.)
> 
> ...


the issue with wooden post is that you only have 4 bolts holding the entire dish assembly at a very week point (in the mast). Using a metal pole, it puts the weight on the strongest part of the dish which is the AZ/EL bracket (the neck)

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

Well thanks for all the input and quick responses. I went ahead and purchased the setup from solid signal and it came in quicker then expected.m so I was unable to set it up at the house. I brought it with me to the camp this weekend and said what the heck I'll give it a shot. I screwed it to a price of plywood on the ground just to see if I could even find the signal. I had the elevation pre set already and I say the dish on the mast in what I thought what's the general direction by looking at a neighbors and BOOM picture was there. No compass, no meter, just pure luck on the first try.. Mounted it the post and am getting 85 on the signal strength. One happy camper here


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doesn't get much easier than that. 85 on 99 or 103 is good. 85 on 101 is a bit weak, and you might want to peak the signal. But "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" may also apply. You might be more vulnerable to rain fade if your alignment is optimum.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Doesn't get much easier than that. 85 on 99 or 103 is good. 85 on 101 is a bit weak, and you might want to peak the signal. But "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" may also apply.
> 
> You might be more vulnerable to rain fade if your alignment is*n't* optimum.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep - 'nt is kind of important :up:


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah I watched it with no issues I'm going to see how it does with a windy or rainy day. If it needs tweaking il re adjust but it seemed to work just fine with a crisp clean picture


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Just an idea, If you dont need HD try the round 18" dish. They are small and easy to set up. They dont need the power inserter and only thing you need is the box. This way you dont have to mess with with the more complex adjustments like the one on your house.


----------



## DTVnewB (Aug 31, 2016)

I would like HD


----------



## tecnicoloco (Oct 24, 2015)

tylorert said:


> Just an idea, If you dont need HD try the round 18" dish. They are small and easy to set up. They dont need the power inserter and only thing you need is the box. This way you dont have to mess with with the more complex adjustments like the one on your house.


H25 would not work with 18" Dish

The LNB from an 18" Dish is Legacy Type and is not compatible with the H25 SWM only unless you want to complicate the installation using a SWM8 Switch but would not get HD Programming


----------

